# experiment



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have been hearing things about people feeding their ps veggies, and i know mine wont touch one, so i was thinking, y not deceive them. would it be bad if i take finely chopped up carrots, lettuce, ect and putting it into a solid food injector and put it into a piece of meat, would this be bad in any way.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

no it is perfectly fine, probably pretty good for them actually. i know nothing bad happened to mine when they ate the cucumber slices that i put in for the pacu i used to have.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

make them some stuffed meatballs or somethign


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't know, maybe this sounds dumb, but how many cucumbers do piranha get to eat in the wild? Tomatoes, celery? I just seems weird to me.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

probabally none, but if it is good for them, y not do it.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> I don't know, maybe this sounds dumb, but how many cucumbers do piranha get to eat in the wild? Tomatoes, celery? I just seems weird to me.


 well i dont have amazonian plants so i use what i have


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there was a awesome beefheart recipe on this site sometime ago
where it was full of veggies where is it


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

my spilo adores lima beans, so he gets them once a week. i seriously doubt it could have any adverse effects.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rufus said:


> my spilo adores lima beans, so he gets them once a week. i seriously doubt it could have any adverse effects.


 when you feed em beans do you soak em to soften em up or anything

or do you throw em in raw


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

rufus said:


> my spilo adores lima beans, so he gets them once a week. i seriously doubt it could have any adverse effects.


 i know canned beans are typically pretty high in sodium, which may not be the best. check your labels if that's what you're using. i hope my soon to be rhom will eat veggies.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

illnino said:


> i have been hearing things about people feeding their ps veggies, and i know mine wont touch one, so i was thinking, y not deceive them. would it be bad if i take finely chopped up carrots, lettuce, ect and putting it into a solid food injector and put it into a piece of meat, would this be bad in any way.


 this sounds messy. my p's rip of their food as they fight for it instead of taking in whole big chunks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

maybe i will just try to trick them one day and put a chunk of cucumber in there instead of the usual chunk of fish.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

what you could do is make the vegetables into a "slime" by tossing it in a blender then freezing it or somethin... then get a chunk of meat and cut a slice into it and unthaw some of the veggie slime and put a long stripe of it on the inside of the meat. If im not mistaken... color enhancement comes from chlorophyll and I'm sure that leafy greens have lots in it. And another thing, if its somethin like lettuce theres a certain kind that you should feed fish im not sure if its spinach, luttuce or cabbage....so wait for some more replies to see which is best. Just my 2 cents on it.

Ian


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

people who have made their own food in a blender or processor have added gelatin to help thicken it up and keep it's form so it's less messy. sorry, no personal experience


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

If your P's don't want to eat veggies... Why do you want to force them to do it?


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I seen a great DIY food recipe. Mix your choice veggies and beefheart and fishguts and vitamins and ashes of x-wife or whatever the hell you want in a blender. Mix it up to a paste like consistencey. Then you can spead it in thin strips like beef jerky. Make a mass quantity and then freeze for later. Thaw and feed as needed. Veggies and meat all in one tasty treat.


----------

